# TV-Tipp - Vulkan Mount St. Helens - Der Ausbruch und seine Folgen



## Digicat (21. Mai 2010)

Servus

[DLMURL="http://tvthek.orf.at/programs/35429-Universum/episodes/1403813-Universum--Mount-St--Helens---Der-Vulkan-lebt"]Der Vulkan Mount St. Helens .... der Ausbruch 1980 und das wieder erwachen des Lebens[/DLMURL]



> Als am 18. Mai 1980 der Vulkan Mount St. Helens im Nordwesten der USA explodierte, hinterließ er ein gigantisches Ausmaß an Zerstörung. Doch bald nach dem Ende der Eruptionen erwachte auf den zum Teil Hunderte Meter dick mit Asche und Geröll bedeckten Hängen neues Leben. Zunächst in Gestalt eines Lupinenpflänzchens, dem bald wühlfreudige Taschenratten folgten. Sie machten den Boden bereit .....


- defekter Link entfernt -

Sehr faszinierende Doku .... vor allem die wieder erwachte Unterwasserwelt des Lake ???? (habe den Namen vergessen ) ....

Meine Bewertung der Doku: Sehr sehenswert


----------



## sister_in_act (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: TV-Tipp - Vulkan Mount St. Helens - Der Ausbruch und seine Folgen*

Hallo Helmut

ich denke , daß dieser Bericht der gleiche ist, der im *National Geographic* Heft Mai 2010, steht.
Übrigens das einzige Heft, daß ich von der ersten bis zur letzten  Seite lese und seit Jahren beziehe.



> vor allem die wieder erwachte Unterwasserwelt des Lake ???? (habe den Namen vergessen


Spirit Lake
der war tot nach dem Ausbruch und hat heute eine höhere Artenvielfalt als zuvor.

Lb Grüße
ulla


----------



## Dawn (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: TV-Tipp - Vulkan Mount St. Helens - Der Ausbruch und seine Folgen*

Hi!
Nutzt uns leider nix mehr 
Wir hätten den Bericht gern gesehen!
Leider hat der ORF genau diese Doku nicht wie üblich am Folgetag wiederholt, somit war nix mit Aufnehmen :evil


----------



## Digicat (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: TV-Tipp - Vulkan Mount St. Helens - Der Ausbruch und seine Folgen*

Servus

@ Irene: Klick mal auf den Link ..... Du kannst Dir die ganze Sendung ansehen 

@ Ulla: Beim Spirit Lake haben mich die Querzahnmolche sehr fasziniert, die, die aquatisch leben, auch Axelotl genannt.


----------



## Dawn (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: TV-Tipp - Vulkan Mount St. Helens - Der Ausbruch und seine Folgen*

Aba net HD  Das ist dann erst der volle Genuss! 
Danke dennoch, kommt davon, wenn man zwar einen Link öffnet, aber dann net genau schaut 
Werd mich morgen mal dransetzen, falls wir unsere Lackengrabarbeiten noch nicht beginnen können sollten


----------



## sister_in_act (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: TV-Tipp - Vulkan Mount St. Helens - Der Ausbruch und seine Folgen*

hallo helmut

ich hab jetzt den bericht nicht gesehen , nur gelesen mit bildern im heft.
allerdings werden solche sendungen auch meistens noch in NEO, Phoenix oder ZDF Doku ausgestrahlt irgendwann. leider meistens nachts.
ich finde gesamt gesehen  alles  faszinierend.
 die natur braucht den mensch nicht, aber der mensch die natur. dies ist wieder ein beweis dafür.

lb grüße ulla


----------

